# 15% Off Coverking Custom Fit Car Covers @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save a whopping 15% on the best available Coverking custom fit car cover at PFYC - PartsForYourCar.com*

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *GARAGEIT* until August 21, 2012.

Coverking's Car Covers are custom made to order and come in a variety of materials offering several levels of protection and coverage for your car. These are custom fit covers specifically designed and fitted to the shape of your car. These are not generic covers. There are many colors and logos to choose from and we also offer storage bags, duffel bags, and lock and cable kits to keep them secure as additional options.

Material choices:

Triguard
Coverbond 4
Silverguard Plus
Mosom Plus
Satin Stretch (indoor)
Stormproof
Autobody Armor

Color choices (some materials are only available in a single color):

Gray
Silver
Black
Blue
Red
Tan
Yellow
Gold
Orange
Green
Pearl White
Orange/Black (2-tone)
Green/Black (2-tone)
Blue/Black (2-tone)
Yellow/Black (2-tone)
Red/Black (2-tone)
Tan/Black (2-tone)
Gray/Black (2-tone)
Pearl White/Black (2-tone)
Wine
Wine/Black (2-tone)

Click below to shop and don't forget to use the promo code shown above.

----------------

*Custom Fit Car Cover for Pontiac GTO*



----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

